

Neo4j NoSQL Graph Database raise further $10m in funding - neilmarkellis
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/20/nosql-database-company-neo-technology-raises-10-6-million/

======
emileifrem
For more background info on what's holding back NOSQL in the enterprise and
why we raised $10M+, feel free to check out this post:

[http://blogs.neotechnology.com/emil/2011/09/nosql-the-web-
an...](http://blogs.neotechnology.com/emil/2011/09/nosql-the-web-and-the-
enterprise.html)

------
matan_a
I've been using neo4j for a while now for a new project and i'm very impressed
so far - especially if you have typical graph problems to solve (social
networks?). I especially like the fact that it's ACID compliant and has an
embedded lucene search to solve non-traversal type queries. Good for them that
they raised some cash to further develop their product.

Their beta module on Heroku is another win win for me :)

------
olliesaunders
Is anybody using this DBMS for anything?

~~~
mark_l_watson
One of my customers is using it. I also use it for a side project.

It is a robust graph database that seems to be optimized for exploring graphs
from any given starting node. This is different from RDF graphs with SPARQL
queries that are highly indexed and optimized for queries. There are also more
hybrid systems like AllegroGraph that are both optimized for queries and graph
traversal from a starting node.

~~~
bsb
There's also Stardog (stardog.com), from the makers of the Pellet OWL
reasoner, which just entered this space. AllegoGraph is pretty cool, one of
the best examples of commercial LISP success, and they have a pretty rich
ecosystem around AllegroGraph (Jena, Sesame, etc support).

~~~
mark_l_watson
I have tried out two beta versions of StarDog, which is also very nice. If you
ask, I think that they will provide you with the beta system.

~~~
bsb
already on the beta list ;)

------
ayeeson
not only does this prove an upward moving trend in NOSQL databases, but that
neo4j is ahead of the curve. I know some of the guys behind Neo4j, and they
work harder than anyone to make sure the database is stable, reliable, and all
around kick-ass.

------
iamelgringo
Congrats, guys!

